# Herbs, Hypnosis May Ease Common Bowel Pain



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

New York TimesHerbs, Hypnosis May Ease Common Bowel Painhttp://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/02/18/h...mon-bowel-pain/


----------

